# Very odd colorations on Live Oak



## Florida23 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey guys!

I don't post on here much, normally just when I get stumped on something.

Anyways, I went to bid a job on a Live Oak today (Quercus virginiana). When I got there I noticed this CRAZY discoloration on the bark of the tree. 
It has me stumped, and am wondering what your thoughts may be as to what is causing it.

The tree is pretty large, and has a concrete parking lot that covers much of the root structure, so I'm sure that soil compaction/lack of oxygen to the root system is a big factor of stress in it.

Anyways, here's some pictures. Any help would be appreciated!

P.S. Sorry for the sideways pictures. 8(

View attachment 247252

View attachment 247253

View attachment 247254

View attachment 247255

View attachment 247256


----------



## ch woodchuck (Aug 3, 2012)

That is one impressive oak!Not much to go on there.Is the bark intact,can it be pulled off the trunk? Possibly sprayed for beetles,hence the discloration,or perhaps the trunk was covered with lichen and sprayed?That oaks been there before that wall and other structures.I don't see any root flare,wondring how much soil may have been piled around the base.If you find out,it'd be good to know.What's the job...safety prune...take down?

cheers


----------



## Florida23 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!

They are just concerned about the lower hanging limbs in the parking lot. A few dead limbs have fallen in the lot, and low limbs are starting to get to close to vehicles parking there.

I tested a few places where the discoloration is at, and found the bark to be very brittle in those areas.

I dont believe it has been sprayed, as the discoloration goes waaaaay up the tree, and there's 3 other oaks close by with no problems.
I would think that if it was from spray, they would have sprayed all the surrounding trees, and would have mentioned it to me when I talked to them today.

I also noticed no trunk flare, and yes, I'm sure that tree has been there alot longer than the parking lot.

Above everything else though, it still has me kind of puzzled, because the places where the discoloration is, the bark is really thick in those areas, almost like whatever it is, has been there long enough for the bark to thicken? Possibly for protection from something?

Anyways, if anyone else has and ideas, please reply because this really has me stumped.

EDIT: On second thought... looks like the moss that's on the discolored bark is dead/dying, as opposed to the moss in the canopy...
Looks like maybe it was sprayed with something....but what would make it do that to the bark?


----------



## rmh3481 (Aug 4, 2012)

Quercus virginiana; Quercus virginiana - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thought this might interest you guys about the Southern Live Oak;
>>Live oak wood is hard, heavy, and difficult to work with, but very strong. In the days of wooden ships, live oaks were the preferred source of the framework timbers of the ship, using the natural trunk and branch angles for their strength. The frame of USS Constitution was constructed from southern live oak wood harvested from St. Simons Island, Georgia, and the density of the wood grain allowed it to survive cannonade, thus earning it the nickname "_Old Ironsides_". Even today, the U.S. Navy owns extensive live oak tracts.[8]


----------



## k5alive (Aug 4, 2012)

where abouts in FL are you? It could have roots going down to the iron table
is it a rust color?


----------



## Raintree (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice tree, not sure what we are looking at. 

Is it the over all dark brown/rust colored trunk? 

Or is it the light colored streak near the main crotch?


----------



## Florida23 (Aug 4, 2012)

Its nice that there's enough of the light colored spots on there, so that you can compare what it should look like (light), to what it shouldnt look like (dark).

It's in Lady Lake, FL. Just a few blocks away from an old train track.

I'm just waking up right now, so sorry if spelling or something is off.

Interesting find on these trees!

To my understanding, they are one of, if not THE heaviest trees in the U.S., weighing 76 pounds per cubic foot of live wood.

In this area, it's getting rare to see older Live Oaks like this because way back in the day, they stripped the land around here of these trees to make boats out of. Pretty interesting.


----------



## Raintree (Aug 4, 2012)

Florida23 said:


> Its nice that there's enough of the light colored spots on there, so that you can compare what it should look like (light), to what it shouldnt look like (dark).



OK, now I know.

I'm thinking what you're seeing is an algae growth discoloring the bark. It appears not to have any fungal structure ruling out lichen.

It would be very cool if you could successfully propagate that colony to an other tree. If so I would then advertise natural tree coloration service for big $$$$ :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Florida23 (Aug 4, 2012)

If that is the case, why is the bark very brittle and falling off of them tree?

Not saying it wouldnt be awesome to tie-dye someones tree, but only if it wasn't detrimental to its health.


----------



## Raintree (Aug 4, 2012)

Bark is dead tissue if it's exfoliating that's not a health problem. Unless the cambium is being exposed or damaged in some way. Dose the canopy appear full & healthy? The algae colony may be extracting moister from the outer bark giving it that crumbly feel. Just shooting from the hip here?


----------



## ch woodchuck (Aug 4, 2012)

[QUOTE=Raintree; Unless the cambium is being exposed or damaged in some way.Bark is dead tissue if it's exfoliating that's not a health problem....... Good points

If, the layer just under the bark - the cambium - is green, then you can assume that the tree at that point is healthy. If the cambium is brown or grey, and there is no difference in color until you get to the wood, then that may be an issue that needs attention.

Moss,algae and lichens will grow on dead as well as live wood.So that ''may'' rule out trunk growths relying on moisture from the inner bark....brings us back to possible spraying?


----------

